

Two Lists You Should Look at Every Morning - suprgeek
http://blogs.hbr.org/bregman/2009/05/two-lists-you-should-look-at-e.html?awid=9096134605609987456-3271

======
hamey
You definitely have to force yourself to say no to things, people, ideas. For
some of the day, turn off your email. Go wild and don't take your phone when
you get lunch. Once you get past the anxiety, it feels great!

